# How do you fillet your salmon??



## TooTall (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey, 


Everyone I work with seems to fillet their salmon different. How do you do yours??


----------



## CraigC (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't eat salmon, but I have filleted many fish. Mostly grouper, hogfish and various snapper. I start by cutting down to the backbone from top to bottom, behind the head and pectoral fin (same on both sides). I then run the knife against the bones above the spine on the dorsal side from head to tail. I do the same thing on the under side starting at the vent to the tail. Then the knife is run on top of the spine (backbone) to the tail. This usually splits the tail fin, giving me a handle to run the knife toward the head along the spine, cutting off the rib bones in the process. Repeat on the other side. The split tail fin gives me a handle for skinning. I never leave the skin on, don't like the texture or taste. 

I don't screw with pliers to pull ribs and pin bones. I just cut off that whole section and not worry about any bones I might have missed. I use the rib sections and carcus for stock.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 8, 2013)

I let the fishmonger filet it  I like pieces from the flat center part, rather than the horse-shoe shaped steaks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 8, 2013)

I check the half salmon for bones and pull them out with pliers.  If I buy a whole salmon, I do not fillet it, I cook it whole.


----------



## TooTall (Apr 8, 2013)

CraigC said:


> I don't eat salmon, but I have filleted many fish. Mostly grouper, hogfish and various snapper. I start by cutting down to the backbone from top to bottom, behind the head and pectoral fin (same on both sides). I then run the knife against the bones above the spine on the dorsal side from head to tail. I do the same thing on the under side starting at the vent to the tail. Then the knife is run on top of the spine (backbone) to the tail. This usually splits the tail fin, giving me a handle to run the knife toward the head along the spine, cutting off the rib bones in the process. Repeat on the other side. The split tail fin gives me a handle for skinning. I never leave the skin on, don't like the texture or taste.
> 
> I don't screw with pliers to pull ribs and pin bones. I just cut off that whole section and not worry about any bones I might have missed. I use the rib sections and carcus for stock.



Hey

I go the same way on snapper, top down. The bones are the guide, makes them really easy to do clean.


----------



## TooTall (Apr 8, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I check the half salmon for bones and pull them out with pliers.  If I buy a whole salmon, I do not fillet it, I cook it whole.



Hey, 

How do you cook your whole fish??

I'm a big fan of steaming inside an aluminium parcel. I score the skin, rub the fish down with EVOO, season her up, slices of lemon and a few bay inside the belly cavity. Maybe lay the fish out on fennel if its available. Best thing about it is the fish cooking in its own juices, no loss of flavor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 8, 2013)

I load the inside with lemon slices and onions, the outside is lemons, butter and brown sugar, wrapped tightly in foil and baked.  Makes a sweet and sour sauce for the salmon.


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 9, 2013)

The salmon is a 2 filets fish. Normally these fish are done the same way.
To filet the salmon you can use a long thin flexible knife.

- First got to take the head off. 
- Make two cuts just behind the gills. The head should now detach from the body.
- Start by the upper back of the salmon and make a cut that goes from head to tail, following the spine
- Placing the fish flat, Near the head (former pass the knife trough the body, on top of the spine, and make it slide to the tail with the blade slightly tilt to the chopping board.
- This should reveal the first filet.
- Turn the fish over and apply the same technique on the other side.

Don't know if it helped


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 9, 2013)

Depending on the size and type of salmon, smaller salmon can be filleted by just using a fillet knife. Large fish such as a King Salmon have tough skin so I use a utility knife to cut through the skin from behind the gills, the around the back and belly. Once this is done, I use a fillet knife to cut away the fillet.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 9, 2013)

I fillet all my fish by cutting and twisting the knife toward the tail just behind the gills. The tip runs along the spine while a gentle sawing motion cuts the flesh and pin bones free. I stop before the tail and flip the fillet over.Then I place the knife at the tail end with the flesh up and pull the skin while gently sawing the knife.The knife never really travels,I pull the fish with my left hand away from the knife. I also use a fishing fillet knife that is very thin and very sharp. I wind up with 2 fillets and a 1 piece carcass that has the skin still attached. I will jump in and help the crew fillet fish on our way back from fishing just to practice more.I also keep a pair of pliars for pin bone removal.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 12, 2013)

We buy from the fish shop and it is already done for us


----------



## TooTall (Apr 12, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> We buy from the fish shop and it is already done for us



Well that's no fun...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 12, 2013)

Too easy though


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm bumping this because I couldn't find another thread about filleting/cleaning fish. I haven't cleaned a fish for about 20-30 years. I have been buying fish and seafood from a local fishmonger. He's a one-person shop. So, I emailed him and asked if he would be willing to teach me how to clean squid, round and flat fish, shuck oysters in exchange for some product. He's game. He's a trained chef so I imagine he has a few tricks of the trade. He's also asked me if I'd do some additional prep work for things such as pickled mussels, shrimp, and salmon and if I'd come in on another day to make fish stock, seafood stock and make some seafood-based soups for him. Also needs help with his FB page. I figure it is a win-win for both of us--I learn something new and get some product for my time (I see a lot more seafood/fish in my diet), he gets an extra set of hands to help with prep. And, whatever tricks I learn, I get to take home with me.


----------



## letscook (Dec 7, 2014)

Have my brother do it for me


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 10, 2014)

When I fillet, I never remove the head first.
Its much easier to fillet with the head attached.
A simple process as I worked on a fishing boat once and cleaned the fish when we returned to the dock each afternoon.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 11, 2014)

There are dozens of youtube video's to teach you all those things and I'm sure that like most things, it take practice to do them well. It does sound like you have a win-win situation though.


----------



## puffin3 (Feb 6, 2015)

Commercial fished salmon etc. for twenty+ years. I never really liked to eat it. When I did it was only Springs. My most preferred fish are rock cod or kelp greenling.
Anyway. With all fish I cut the two whole fillets leaving the skin on whether I'm going to eat it or not. Lots of good for you fat between the flesh and the skin on some fish. Remove pin bones with tweezers.
I cut the fillets into equal sized pieces about 3-4" then into warm, not hot, refined coconut oil to just barely cover the fish. Glass lid on. Watch for the flesh to just turn opaque in the center. Onto paper towels to absorb excess oil.
Serve w/fresh lemon juice/Kosher salt/fresh ground pepper.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 6, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Hey,
> 
> How do you cook your whole fish??
> 
> I'm a big fan of steaming inside an aluminium parcel. I score the skin, rub the fish down with EVOO, season her up, slices of lemon and a few bay inside the belly cavity. Maybe lay the fish out on fennel if its available. Best thing about it is the fish cooking in its own juices, no loss of flavor.


 My family's method for cooking a salmon to eat cold is as follows  :-

Gut salmon and remove gills but do not remove head. 

Place slices of lemon, a drizzle of white wine, some fennel seeds or any flavouring you like in the body cavity (optional). Wrap in buttered paper or cooking foil. 

Place fish in fish kettle, just cover with cold water. Bring to the boil. Allow to blub a few times (no more than a minute). Remove from the heat and leave undisturbed with lid firmly in place until perfectly cold. Do not remove lid. For a whole salmon this will probably take over night.

When cold rescue from pan. You won't have any stock but you'll have a beautifully cooked fish - not dry, not soggy, just right.

Great for anything from single portion to a whole salmon for a buffet for 20 or more. The method works with anything from a slice of salmon to a whole fish. You just use a pan that the amount of fish you are dealing with will fit neatly. Works every time.

I got this from my mother, who got it from her mother, who got it.... You get my drift. Not invented by us , though - I believe the basic method goes back to at least the 1700s


----------

